# Classic Hand carved room divider



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Yamato, I know you hear it every day in person, of just how awesome
your craftsmen and women are. but please don't let it fall on deaf ears.
and I hope you don't succumb to the CNC machines.
keeping a 10,000 year old skill alive is hard to do in these days of quick and easy.
very beautiful work, sir, very beautiful !!

I enjoy your other projects listed on your website and FaceBook too.
I was wondering, do you ever make carved wood signs for restaurants
and businesses too ??

John

.


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

John Smith_inFL said:


> I was wondering, do you ever make carved wood signs for restaurants
> and businesses too ??
> 
> 
> .


Thanks you John!
In my country, most businesses and restaurants make signs in a modern style, a few do in a classical way, but the materials they choose rarely use wood so we do not produce carved wooden signs


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Again, wonderful work!

David


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

My stars, that is absolutely beautiful. I can only imagine the hours it took to do that. You are really really talented, just beautiful.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Yamato - I get caught up in the actual carving of the project and had not realized there is a really big question looming over the project.
when this much material is removed from a laminated slab of wood, there has to be a severe release of tension in the wood itself and then the humidity will make things go crazy.
how do you address the issues of warping, twisting, wracking and movement of the wood before finishing ??
anything that I would do in a similar situation would turn into a bowl of noodles pretty quickly.
wood is wood - and it moves - that is life. but, how do you deal with any wood movement in your giant projects ?

again, thank you for your time to visit with us.

John


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Yamato - I get caught up in the actual carving of the project and had not realized there is a really big question looming over the project.
> when this much material is removed from a laminated slab of wood, there has to be a severe release of tension in the wood itself and then the humidity will make things go crazy.
> how do you address the issues of warping, twisting, wracking and movement of the wood before finishing ??
> anything that I would do in a similar situation would turn into a bowl of noodles pretty quickly.
> ...



we always treat the wood before it goes into production by drying it until it reaches our standard humidity


----------

